# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  الدولة الهاشمية

## معاذ ملحم

الدولة الهاشمية.. وأدبيات الحكم فـي الأردن






بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تبلورت نظرية المملكة الاردنيه الهاشميه على امتداد حركة التاريخ العربي ومنذ وقت بعيد عن مطلع القرن العشرين، نظرية ''الهاشمية'' التي صاغت فلسفة شرعية الحكم، كما تراه العقيدة المتمكنة من الوجدان العربي، وفقه الحاكم كما وضعه ''استنباطاً'' من نصوص''الرسالة'' الفكر العربي، الذي اسهب في بيان مواصفات هذا الحاكم وكانت ''الهاشمية'' عنصره الأساس وغدت هذه الهاشمية كمفهوم سياسي وتاريخي يلبي متطلبات الزعامة والقيادة لشمولها على عناصر ''الالتزام العقائدي''، و''الانتساب العائلي'' و''الشرعية الفقهية''، و''المواصفات الذاتية'' التي تستجيب لطموحات وتطلعات ''الوعي العربي'' المتولد.. و''المشاعر القومية'' الباحثة عن اعادة بناء ''الامة'' لتبدأ حركتها نحو هذا البناء على هدى توجهات قناعاتها الفكرية التي كانت تبحث دائماً عن شرعية تاريخية للثورة ضد الاستبداد قدمتها لها كاملة ثورة ''الزعيم'' الذي أنجبته ''الهاشمية'' النظرية الإسلامية في الحكم. 
 

وتنقل الوثائق التاريخية، أن ''الشريف حسين بن علي'' التزم موقف ''الرفض'' لمسار الحياة السياسية التي سادت ''الكيان السياسي'' الذي احتوى المشرق العربي ''آنذاك'' وتجلى هذا الموقف الرافض، في طروحاته على امتداد حياته السياسية منذ البدايات، قبل ان يصبح ''شريفاً'' لمكة المكرمة وعمل دائماً على توظيف المناصب السياسية التي شغلها قبل الشرافة على مكة، لخدمة ''قضية'' كان يرى أنها مسؤولية ان لم يكن هذا باستحقاق القناعات الفردية ''كعربي مسلم''، فإنه كذلك بحكم ''التبعة'' التي تقع على عاتقه، في اطار ''البيت الهاشمي''، الذي كان يرى انه مسؤول عن رعاية المجتمع العربي الإسلامي بحكم ''العقيدة والتاريخ''، وقد تعرض بسبب هذا ومنذ بدايات حياته السياسية لعقوبة ''النفي'' من الوطن إلى مواقع الغربة، تماماً كما وقع له عند نهاية هذه الحياة.


هكذا.. جاء الحسين بن علي إلى مواقع القيادة السياسية، شريفاً على مكة، ''ثائراً'' وهو يحمل في وجدانه، التصميم على تفعيل المسؤولية بمستوياتها العملية، لانقاذ الشعوب العربية في المشرق العربي مما كانت تعاني منه، فكان إعلان ''الثورة العربية''، استجابة للقناعة السياسية الذاتية بالدرجة الأولى، ثم استجابة لطروحات الوعي والمشاعر القومية التي حملها مثقفو الوطن العربي حين رأوا فيه ''المنقذ'' بالمواصفات المطلوبة.


أما ''البيانات'' الأولى، التي حملت للدنيا، إعلان قيام ''الثورة العربية''، فقد أكدت بمضامينها ان ''الرؤية'' التي سكنت وجدان قائد هذه الثورة والتي تجاوبت مع الطروحات السياسية والفكرية لرموز الوعي الذاتي العربي كانت هي ذاتها التي صاغت ''الأهداف والغايات'' ورسمت فكر وفلسفة هذه الثورة: ''نهضة الأمة العربية الإسلامية من غفوتها القسرية'' وسيادة مبادئ الحرية وتفعيل مفاهيم الاستقلال، والاضطلاع بالدور ''المقدر'' لأمة كانت بخيار الله ''حاملة رسالة'' تهدي بها الإنسانية وإنجاز لمسؤولية ''التبعية'' الملقاة بخيار الله أيضاً على ''أهل البيت'' والتي أوكلت إليهم ''ولاية'' أمر المسلمين، ''تكليفاً'' قبل التشريف و''رسالة'' مؤاداة دون تحريف.
هكذا، فإن الثورة العربية وبأهداف نهضة الأمة العربية اعادت وبدلالات ''الرؤية'' والغايات والقيادة، مسؤولية التبعة وشرعية الولاية على الأمة العربية إلى موقع الخيار الأول منذ بدايات بناء هذه الأمة.. إلى ''البيت الهاشمي'' المكلف إرادة بانجاز أهداف الرسالة ببعديها العقائدي والسياسي، ومسؤوليتها الحضارية الإنسانية ''فعادت'' نهضة الأمة العربية منذ تلك اللحظة، مسؤولية ''هاشمية''، بما تدلل عليه ''الهاشمية'' كنظرية فلسفية للولاية السياسية والحكم الشرعي والمسؤولية القانونية كل هذا بالشروط الموضوعية التي انجزها ''فقه الحاكم''، وكما استنبطه الفكر العربي من نصوص الشرعية ووقائع التاريخ.


إنّ هذا الواقع ''الفطري'' الذي استوطن الوعي الاجتماعي العربي والمسلم وهذه الوقائع التي استجابت لهذا الواقع هي التي ''رسمت'' عودة مسؤولية الولاية والرعاية لأمة العرب إلى الخيار الأول وهي التي أعادت إلى أرض الواقع ''العروة الوثقى'' التي قامت بين آل البيت الهاشمي ''كقادة'' والمسؤولية الشرعية للولاية على الأمة العربية الإسلامية، لتوفير الشروط الموضوعية للأمة للقيام بدورها في أداء الرسالة ''كأمة''.


- لن نتعرض هنا لتفاصيل مجريات وقائع الصراع الذي خاضته هذه ''الثورة'' ببعديه ''الداخلي والخارجي'' لكننا ننظر نظرة تحليل عاجلة في النتائج التي افرزتها منذ اعلانها الذي ترتب عليه عودة مسؤولية النهضة العربية إلى البيت الهاشمي، وإعادة تفعيل ''الهاشمية'' كنظرية حكم وشرعية ولاية منذ إعلان الثورة العربية الكبرى لبناء أسس النهضة العربية حتى اليوم، الذي يقف فيه الأردن الوطن ''قيادة وشعباً'' ليحمل أعباء هذه المسؤولية بحكم ''الولاية.. والتاريخ''.
- ان نظرة موضوعية تحليلية عبر وقائع هذه المسيرة ستكشف لنا أن هناك ثلاث محطات، سجلت مواقع فاصلة في حركة التاريخ العربي بشكل عام، والوطن الأردني بشكل خاص، تمس الحاجة إلى استجلائها بموضوعية.


- أولى هذه المحطات، الـتآمر ''الداخلي والخارجي'' الذي أفرز صراعاً دموياً خاضته الثورة، مما جعلها تصارع من أجل أهدافها فوق ساحات ثلاث - اولها رفع الاستبداد بمواجهة النظام السياسي الذي حكم المشرق العربي، وثانيها مقاومة الأطماع التي أفصحت عنها القوى العالمية التي تآمرت على مستقبل الكيان العربي المنتظر، اما ثالثها فكانت ''الأشد مضاضة'' حين اندلع الصراع مع ''ذوي القربى''، الذين ''تقاطعت'' أهدافهم وغاياتهم الخاصة مع أهداف وغايات الثورة العربية كما طرحتها منظومة الثورة العربية الكبرى لصناعة النهضة العربية المأمولة.


إن هذه الصراعات التي حاربتها الثورة العربية هي التي أدت عند حساب النتائج إلى احباط الكثير من مشاريعها القومية التي قامت لتنفيذها، فلم تحقق النجاح الذي كانت تنشده في ''سوريا''، ولم تصل إلى غاياتها كاملة في ''العراق''، في حين بقي ''الأردن'' محطة صامدة محصنة بصلابة قيادة ''الملك الشهيد'' الذي مثل بوقفته هذه المحطة الثانية التي أفضت اليها مسيرة الثورة، بتقدم الأيام ولقد استمدت هذه الوقفة قوتها من صلابة قناعات ''الشيخ الثائر'' الذي دفع غالياً ثمن تشبثه بهذه القناعات، حتى قضى منفياً بعيداً عن الوطن العربي الكبير الذي ثار من أجل عروبته. 
 



كتب هذا الموضوع بقلم الدكتور : عارف أبو كركي

----------

